# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  TV TUNER απο VIDEO

## sv6hmn

Γεια σας . εβγαλα απο ενα βιντεο το tuner  αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω το σχεδιο του τις επαφες του ,μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει;

----------


## mystaki g

> Γεια σας . εβγαλα απο ενα βιντεο το tuner αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω το σχεδιο του τις επαφες του ,μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει;


το μοντελο του βιντεο δεν το ξερεις;

----------


## sv6hmn

Philips VR200

----------


## mystaki g

Νικο το σχεδιο ειναι εδω http://elektrotanya.com/philips_vr-1.../download.html θα πατησεις κατω το Get Manual για να το κατεβασεις

----------


## sv6hmn

σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------

